# Morocco - Mosquito Nets



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Off to Morocco in Feb with Desert Detours.

Will we need a Mosi net?

What forms of Mosi repellant works?

Andrew gets bitten and I suffer from his moaning about the itching etc, so apart from not taking him with me...thoughts?


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Just come back from the April 'Classic' tour, had a great time and both of us thoroughly enjoyed it. Didn't find mosquitos overly troublesome so don't really think you will need nets. I used "Bug Off" on some occasions, cannot remember where and not so sure it was mozies doing the biting. At night we used the Vape Mats you can buy in Boots. Not sure that is what they are called these days but its like a 3pin plug which you plug into a 13amp socket and load up with a tablet. The vapours given off by the then heated tablet kills the mozies. Worked for us but of course if you are not on electrics, which is not often, then they are no dammed good!

peedee


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Actually needing a mossie net is usually due to the risk of malaria, which is a small risk in southern Mauritainia and more so southwards, not Morocco, so the answer is strictly no.

http://siteresources.worldbank.org/NEWS/Images/malaria-map.jpg

Getting bitten is still going to happen though, and a net will reduce that, as well as covering up at sunset and putting a repellant on. We've found Lifesystems stuff works well, to quote them "Lifesystems Expedition Plus is a dual action formula which combines the effective repellent action of Diethyl toluamide (DEET), to ward off insects, PLUS the insecticidal action of natural oils to stop insects that land on your skin from biting". They do other stuff which can either be just DEET (a quite nasty chemical, which at 100% should not be on your skin), or just natural repellants. The combination ones are the ones we choose, the metal tin being quite durable in a bag pocket etc.

You could put up a box net over the bed, but also cut one up to drape over windows etc. Different size meshes are available too, smaller holes keep out smaller insects but cut down ventilation. A treated net with bigger holes seems the best plan? A box net held up at each corner gives the biggest volume so should help with ventilation, as opposed to a single point suspended pyramid bag, the edges of which could rest on you as you sleep. The little buggers could land on the net and then bite through it even if they then die as a result of the nets treatment.

Lifesystems nets seem to claim the longest working life between treatments, and ringing to ask I was told the time period starts when its out of the bag, rather than date of manufacture. The W.H.O. says retreat every year or three washes, or twenty washes depending on the net, and which bit of the WHO site you read!

http://www.lifesystems.co.uk/psec/mosquito_nets/travel_mosquito_nets.htm

You could also use some Permetherin (used to retreat mossie nets) dabbed onto trouser bottoms, cuffs etc where it isn't going to contact your skin. Sainsburys currently have a scarf type thing that claims to repell insects up to 500mm away, but is possibly just coated in this way.

Searching the W.H.O. site is quite informative.

http://search.who.int/search?q=mosq...F-8&sitesearch=&sort=date:D:L:d1&entqr=3&ud=1


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello Pedee

That funny soap stuff they sold us seemed to work, it's the flies that bite not mozzis

Loddy


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

As already said it is really only if you are in a malaria zone that a bed net is advisable. If you are not at risk of malaria I wouldn't use one - simply because you end up very hot and sticky inside it so get a poor nights sleep.
Your local Blacks/ Millets camping shop should stock the spray bottles of permethrin that are sold for treating tents but could be used on the insect screens of your van. This will deter the flying bugs from coming in and has some effect in the surrounding area so should keep your van free of beasties. I also use it on outer clothing that I wear in the evenings to stop invaders. Soak a couple of ankle bands in it and always wear them if on sandy or dusty surfaces - sandflies are a risk and do carry disease. Permethrin is not used on the skin because it breaks down quickly but lasts for several months on fabrics
If using DEET based products keep them away from anything plastic - it is a solvent so will damage all plastic surfaces (including insect screens on motorhomes which usually are manmade fibre)

Chris


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

loddy said:


> Hello Pedee
> 
> That funny soap stuff they sold us seemed to work, it's the flies that bite not mozzis
> 
> Loddy


Hi Alan, I take it you mean the stuff from the herbalist in Marrakech?
I think you are right about the flies although there were a few mozies about on occasions. Think the few bites I got were probably from ants.

I take it you and Estel are still sunning yourselves. Wise decision to stay on because the weather in Spain and France was cold and wet for my two week trip back.

peedee


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Your right not many mozzies, soap from the herbalist is the stuff, Ray will arrange a visit !!. we have just returned to Spain because we were all Morroccoed out and the weather when we left was hovering around the mid 30's, blowing a gale in Spain at the moment

Regards loddy


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

I was told by an ex squaddie that if you stir the sand up where you're about to snooze with a beer or two for instance, it stops the sand flies for a fair while? Presumably they reside near the surface, so you're burying them for a bit? Not had a chance to try it yet


----------

